#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-11
<Sovo> hi al
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> :)
<swell> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-12
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
 * acherv cherche les blogs camerounais parlant du libre
<acherv> ékè il ya personne?
<Sovo> ca va pas etre easy
<acherv> ongolaBoy: ???
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-14
 * acherv_ /me /me essaie les commandes sur irc
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-15
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> .
<acherv> hi @all
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> acherv: je vois que tu n'es plus sur le webchat :)
<acherv> ya
<acherv> depuis que j'ai resolu mon problem de connection
<acherv> bye bye windows
<acherv> bref l'interface graphique
<swell> bjr tt le monde
<acherv> swell: bjr
<acherv> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-17
<bigmwaj> bonsoir les gars et les filles ;-)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-09
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-10
<septox> hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: tu es la ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: de temps en temps
<septox> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-11
<septox> hi
<septox> ongolaBoy:
<septox> encore la ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: yep
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-08
<indy21> hi
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-09
<ongolaBoy> ancel: tu arrives quand je pars :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-12
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> hello
<ariabbas> can somebody check this URL ? http://ju2013.univ-ndere.cm
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ça n'aboutit pas ton url http://ju2013.univ-ndere.cm/
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-07
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-08
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-09
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-10
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> je suis perdu
<ariabbas> sur facebook la loco team a deux groupe ?
<ariabbas> je vois un et un autre (official)
<indy21> ariabbas: un autre groupe créé par une tierce personne
<indy21> t'a le lien?
<ariabbas> https://www.facebook.com/groups/171200901083/
<ariabbas> https://www.facebook.com/groups/101067719977792/
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-11
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-04-07
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> http://degooglisons-internet.org/
